# Kaspersky Internet Security Suite Review-PC Magazine



## LegendKiller (May 16, 2006)

Since the review posted by the site is a very long-one,i would recommend you guys to visit the link i am posting below...

PC Magazine


----------



## Kniwor (May 16, 2006)

when u post... atleast mention the version n all..

anyhow this i a really good av.. i am using it currently...
but annoys asking for update almosteveryday


----------



## Kniwor (May 17, 2006)

i keep it off most of the times... i just update it in 4-5 days, then scan my PC for adware-spyware-virus n everything...  usually i dont find anything,,,

a virus in your computer totally depends upon ur activities... if u know to browse properly...  u wont get a virus... a firewall is all u need...

but if u browse porn sites all the time there is no saving you... lol..


----------



## hermit (May 21, 2006)

its g8 but i shifted to *Bitdefender internet security 9* its really cool .

it has Antivirus , Parental Control ,Spam control,Firewall and Antispyware

it also updates very frequently mostly every hr.
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/2341/capturewiz0028vw.th.jpg

i know its out of topic .


----------



## anandk (May 21, 2006)

ya kav and bitdefender sec suites r nice...
but zass is great.

which is the best 'internet security suite' ? zone alarm security suite : says this review of pcmag.

"Just when we thought ZoneAlarm's firewall had reached its peak, Zone Labs has found a way to make it even better, increasing its power against spyware and leak-test malware techniques. Its program control is more flexible than ever, with different levels of trust and the ability to kill the worst programs instantly. The combination of kernel-level firewall techniques and signature-based spyware recognition already offers unusually powerful spyware blocking and decent removal. Overall, the next version of ZoneAlarm looks to be a superb security suite".
*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1836243,00.asp

this often visited and well know site has reviewed other security suites (and other applications) also. 
it no doubt rates anti-virus like kaspersky, bitdefender, mcafee as very high; but when it comes to a total security package; it prefers zone alarm.
*www.pcmag.com/products/?query=sect...ews&categorysearch=true&action=&vs=&advpgttl=


----------



## 47shailesh (May 21, 2006)

ZASS hass only best firewall whereas its antivirus is not that good even its spyware detector is weaker than Spybot S&D.............. Overall NIS2006 and kaspersky security r best available Suites..................


----------



## anandk (May 22, 2006)

true za fw is one of the best. 
kav av detection is one of the best. 
za uses ca aw definations, which though good are not considered the finest. 

za anti-spy capabalities have improved drastically since recently (earlier it was poor!) that cnet now considers it at no-2. 
click  Top ten spyware killers reviewed 
*www.download.com/Ten-Spyware-Killers/Ten-Spyware-Killers/1200-2023_4-5157375.html?tag=txt
kiv anti-spy is said to give false positives (like pcclin antispy)

The za antispam module, licensed from MailFrontier is also rated as superior.
kiv antispam is considered mediocre

za Privacy/Parental Control module  is considered as ok.
kiv does not have this module

so OVERALL if u see, the link rates zass 6.0 is rated higher that kis6; and has been starred as the editors choice by pcmag.

also read the editors review at download.com
"Kaspersky Internet Security 6 provides thorough protection against online threats, but ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 6 remains a better buy." 
click *reviews.cnet.com/Kaspersky_Internet_Security_6/4505-3667_7-31884380.html?tag=nl.e757

i agree, personal preferences and requirements vary, and accordingly we form our judgements...


----------

